# Jig for making Louvers



## Robval370 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello fellow termintes or woodworkers. As I am new to this forum I am seeking advice from anyone who can help me make a jig to make a bahama louver shutters or can guide me through the process instead of reinventing the wheel. Appreciate the help.

Thank you:help:


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

One of the main advisors over at Wood Magazine web site just completed his review of several sets that he made for his home in Florida.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Robert

Rockler has come out with new jig just for that job,I'm going to buy both of them in short order.

Rockler Shutter System, Build Your Own Shutters


http://www.sunbeltshutters.com/bahama_shutters.asp
===




Robval370 said:


> Hello fellow termintes or woodworkers. As I am new to this forum I am seeking advice from anyone who can help me make a jig to make a bahama louver shutters or can guide me through the process instead of reinventing the wheel. Appreciate the help.
> 
> Thank you:help:


----------



## gelt56 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello, i do not speak english, but i try to comunícate with you. I am looking for a jig tos make louvers, somthin madre for you not buyed.


----------



## jimdouglas (Feb 24, 2014)

The Yankee Workshop with Norm has a show making jigs for louvered window coverings. Plans are available on their site.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

jimdouglas said:


> The Yankee Workshop with Norm has a show making jigs for louvered window coverings. Plans are available on their site.


The DVD is " Jigs ", program #0101D.

There are many useful jigs on the DVD.

You can just buy the plans without the DVD.

New Yankee Workshop - Featuring the Craftsmanship of Master Carpenter Norm Abram


----------

